

C will not save us. The Future of Software Development - sgy
http://a16z.com/2014/10/17/the-future-of-software-development-eves-chris-granger-plots-a-course/

======
dozzie
Not C, C++. Those are two vastly different languages.

~~~
teklulz
I think the point is lower level languages won't save us, as in 'python is too
slow let's try C++, C++ is too slow let's try C, C is too slow let's try...'
He also does mention C towards the end of the talk.

~~~
dozzie
It's more like he mistakes C++ for C towards the end of the talk. But indeed,
the talk is more about using languages closer to machine than about using C or
C++ specifically, so this hardly affects the merit.

Good talk, by the way.

